# Lightroom Classic has been moved down in the Creative Cloud Apps Menu



## ocanannain (Oct 15, 2018)

I've been away from Lightroom for a few days and just discovered that the Lightroom Classic App has been moved down 4 places in the Creative Cloud Apps Menu. It's now located BELOW Bridge, Portfolio, Spark and Behance.  (please see attached image)

What is that all about. In my workflow, I use Lightroom Classic, Photoshop and Bridge most often.. . in that order. I'd like them all up toward the top again. 

Does anyone know why this change was made? 

Also, can we change the order of these apps in the menu to suit our working style?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 15, 2018)

Why don't you just add these applications to the Windows Taskbar and start them from there? There is no need to use the CC app for that.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 15, 2018)

Or hit the search and type "light" or similar; windows 10 has almost broken me of using menus, just a few letters calls up what I need quickly (those I don't have on the task bar, like photoshop itself). 

But to your question - I have no idea.  Maybe random movement, maybe a demotion in the grand scheme of things at Adobe, maybe there's a native sort that we can't see that pushed it up (something about release dates or numbers or whatever).


----------



## Zenon (Oct 15, 2018)

Might be a demotion. I'm pretty sure Adobe wants people to start using LR CC .  I won't be surprised if one day Classic is gone. Makes sense to have one cross platform software. Question is how will it handle file storage for desktops and mobile devices. Will local be available for desktops?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2018)

I think the menu shift is reflecting the introduction or emphasis of new apps which are getting most favored nation treatment.   I don't have Lightroom CC installed on this machine and it has been pushed off the page with a button that says "Try"


----------



## Zenon (Oct 15, 2018)

It is not installed on mine either.


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 15, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Might be a demotion. I'm pretty sure Adobe wants people to start using LR CC .  I won't be surprised if one day Classic is gone. Makes sense to have one cross platform software. Question is how will it handle file storage for desktops and mobile devices. Will local be available for desktops?


Zenon,

Classic is cross-platform desktop software.  The small desktop part of Lightroom CC is also cross-platform.  

Phil Burton


----------



## Zenon (Oct 15, 2018)

So you can use Classic on an iPad?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 15, 2018)

Zenon said:


> So you can use Classic on an iPad?


No.  Though Classic can upload smart previews which you can edit with CC on an ipad, but that's when you start mixing CC and Classic (I realize for the purists that "Classic" is technically "Classic CC" but since "CC" is just "CC" I do not know what to call "CC" to distinguish it other than by omission).


----------



## Zenon (Oct 15, 2018)

I didn't think you could but I thought I'd check. Things change so fast these days. I know Classic uploads smart previews and have seen a few people get into issues installing LR CC and Classic on the same desktop. I recall reading here about work arounds but you have to be careful. I know I'm not going to try it.


----------



## ocanannain (Oct 15, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> Why don't you just add these applications to the Windows Taskbar and start them from there? There is no need to use the CC app for that.



Yes, absolutely Taskbar works fine, as well as opening from the Windows start button .... I had just gotten in the habit of opening from the Cloud menu.  And it bothers me that Lightroom Classic seems to be getting a demotion at Adobe.


----------



## ocanannain (Oct 15, 2018)

Ferguson said:


> Or hit the search and type "light" or similar; windows 10 has almost broken me of using menus, just a few letters calls up what I need quickly (those I don't have on the task bar, like photoshop itself).
> 
> But to your question - I have no idea.  Maybe random movement, maybe a demotion in the grand scheme of things at Adobe, maybe there's a native sort that we can't see that pushed it up (something about release dates or numbers or whatever).



Yes, this is bringing up old fears many of us had last year that Classic was on its way out.  Then, of course, Adobe came in and tried to assure us that no such thing was happening. Well, as they say .... that was then; this is now.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 15, 2018)

That is the question - what happens to our files? Will LR CC have local and cloud storage options?


----------



## criscokkat (Oct 17, 2018)

I just want an option in Classic to mark a collection as "Sync Full" or "Sync Smart Previews" so that I can choose if it syncs the full version instead of just smart previews. I would like to import a huge bunch of photos, use the smart preview synch to quickly cull them using my iPad, then after I've culled the pics I don't want to keep tell it to sync everything. I shoot sports, so it's not uncommon after a shoot to have 2500 pics that are culled down to 100-200.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 17, 2018)

My guess is that will likely be the path. There is no doubt Adobe wants more cloud users. The  speculation is once LR CC becomes sophisticated enough Classic will be finished. I don't know that is true and I'm not worried about it. I just find it interesting.   It is plausible. A smart company would offer both of those options and continually encourage cloud storage with incentives, etc. That is what I would do.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 17, 2018)

I should say that was not trying to say I'm smart. Adobe is doing very well. However I can guarantee that if Classic pushed files to the cloud as well I would not signed up. I have nothing against the cloud, I just want a choice. Don't know how many feel that way and I'm probably a dying generation.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Oct 18, 2018)

ocanannain said:


> Also, can we change the order of these apps in the menu to suit our working style?


Look at the list of apps. Directly above the Photoshop icon are two tabs... "All Apps" and "Installed Apps". Click on Installed and your apps will be shown at the top of the list.


----------

